# I searched for 2001 GTI bolt pattern and I cant find anything.



## wejammin (Jul 16, 2004)

Can anyone give me the bolt pattern for a 2001 GTI 1.8T. Either 5x100 or 5x114.5 right??


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: I searched for 2001 GTI bolt pattern and I cant find anything. (wejammin)*

5x100


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: I searched for 2001 GTI bolt pattern and I cant find anything. (birth control)*


_Quote, originally posted by *birth control* »_5x100

Correct, Golf and Jettas for 2001 were 5x100, Passat was 5x112 (a la Audi)


----------

